# ****ing chest fat?!



## Butler23 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been slowly dropping the weight over the past 3 months lost about 2 and a Half stone

every where is getting leaner Bar my chest I'm still around 16% so it's high but surely it should start to disappear

its well bad!

In a vest I'm fine but when i take my top off my moobs just make me look fat!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Diet and do drop sets to burn it mate, takes time but just be consistant, thats the key!!


----------



## Butler23 (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been doing that IF a month on Tuesday and that ****s good lost **** all on the scale but I can see some changes in the mirro


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

Isn't it stubborn fat cos it's do to more with hormonal imbalances ? Stomach fat is slin , chest fat is estrogen. Could have sworn I saw a diagram explaining this somewhere.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

@Cheeky Monkey - yup, slin will give you stomach and ass fat, as those of us with Type-1 Diabetes can testify!  That's the reason I'm hitting the DNP next week!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

If anyone has a solution I too would love to know the answer


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> @Cheeky Monkey - yup, slin will give you stomach and ass fat, as those of us with Type-1 Diabetes can testify!  That's the reason I'm hitting the DNP next week!


Arent you worried about that ? Using DNP and being type 1 ? Are you running a journal of it ? I'd be interested to see how you go with it.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Arent you worried about that ? Using DNP and being type 1 ? Are you running a journal of it ? I'd be interested to see how you go with it.


Well, in my research (check out my other thread), it seems there has been some official experimentation into the use of DNP to help T1's. The big 'danger' is hypo's, but considering the fact that we *can't* have hypo's without insulin (as we don't have any naturally), it should be pretty easy to manage, I think.

I'm starting off *very* low anyway - 125mg, just to see how it works out...

...and yes, I will be journalling it - on here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Well, in my research (check out my other thread), it seems there has been some official experimentation into the use of DNP to help T1's. The big 'danger' is hypo's, but considering the fact that we *can't* have hypo's without insulin (as we don't have any naturally), it should be pretty easy to manage, I think.
> 
> I'm starting off *very* low anyway - 125mg, just to see how it works out...
> 
> ...and yes, I will be journalling it - on here.


Yeah but you know as well as I do, how sneaky some hypo's can be. I had 2 yesterday for no reason at all, just because I really stepped it up in the gym I guess, but I took less slin than normal to compensate, they still happened.

All im saying is be careful. I'll watch your journal with interest.  Hope it works though.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Lucozade close to hand, brother.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Lucozade close to hand, brother.


Always got a pocket full of dextrose


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

If chest fat is down to estrogen then can omeone not just take an anti estrogen to see if that helps or would it not be that simple?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get urself to 10% and see what happens


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know something to actually reduce chest fat???


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Anyone know something to actually reduce chest fat???


Diet and patience.

Unfortunately, there's no way you can spot reduce fat.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Butler23 said:


> I've been slowly dropping the weight over the past 3 months lost about 2 and a Half stone
> 
> every where is getting leaner Bar my chest I'm still around 16% so it's high but surely it should start to disappear
> 
> ...


No matter what anyone says about drop sets and all that bollox. You can not spot reduce body fat. The only way to lose fat off your chest is to lose more overall body fat. Or do what I did and get the fecker sucked out! Best 4k I ever spent. Poland 2k ish incl flights I think.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Diet and patience.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no way you can spot reduce fat.


Crunches for losing belly fat iirc.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Kane T said:


> Crunches for losing belly fat iirc.


Nope. It will build muscle but won't affect fat in that specific area.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/328862-spot-reduction-techniques-for-weight-loss/

Like I said: you can't spot reduce.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

I was joking :lol:


----------



## Butler23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cheers for you're advice guys going to plough on and just stick with it! I Will get there!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK - gonna throw the cat among the pigeons here.

It is possible to spot reduce *long term* adipose fat, the targeted reductions are not huge, but they are there. Long term fat, and it has to be the longer term gut/butt/moob type fat, has a higher density of Alpha-2 receptors, not by a lot but is measurably higher. Of course once body fat gets lower in other areas it will naturally strip from the higher density areas anyway.

Adding in an Alpha-2 agonist - something that will stimulate the Alpha-2 receptors, you will maybe lose fat from those areas 5-10% quicker than elsewhere. The two primary substances to consider are Yohimbine and Rauwolscine, and given that Rauwolscine has a higher affinity with A-2s they I would suggest adding in a 2-week on / 2-week off cycle of something like USP Labs Oxy-Elite Pro may well help.

Also an anti oestrogen may well help with size of chest fat by reducing any underlying gyno type swellings - non AAS induced.

I noticed a reduction in my moob size on arimidex (Anti-Oestrogen) and some as well when using Alpha Burn (an older Rauwolscine based burner - probably not available any more), however it was only as I was taking measurements. However the differences are small, and probably not cost effective if this is the only real area you have fat - in which case it is just a case of Calories in vs Calories out.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Just keep going. I Thought I'd never lose them (though I still have a bit) but now I'm at 12% bodyfat they're almost gone  Took me 7 months of hardcore dieting, training and a cocktail of drugs to get there though. With resistance training I focused my efforts on my upper chest so I used the incline bench to put more emphasis on the upper part of the pec which will make your chest look much better.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Long term fat, and it has to be the longer term gut/butt/moob type fat, has a higher density of Alpha-2 receptors, not by a lot but is measurably higher. Of course once body fat gets lower in other areas it will naturally strip from the higher density areas anyway.
> 
> Adding in an Alpha-2 agonist - something that will stimulate the Alpha-2 receptors, you will maybe lose fat from those areas 5-10% quicker than elsewhere. The two primary substances to consider are Yohimbine and Rauwolscine, and given that Rauwolscine has a higher affinity with A-2s they I would suggest adding in a 2-week on / 2-week off cycle of something like USP Labs Oxy-Elite Pro may well help.


Not that I'm doubting your knowledge, but can you back this up? I just wasn't aware that chest fat could be targeted like love handles and lower abs. Would you put Rawolscine over Yohimbine for this purpose, ignoring side effects?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Isn't that yohimbine method you refer to only when used topically?

As in mixing hcl powder into a moisturiser etc?

Lot of faffing about?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Isn't that yohimbine method you refer to only when used topically?
> 
> As in mixing hcl powder into a moisturiser etc?
> 
> Lot of faffing about?


I rub Eviscerate on my chest every day which contains Yohimbine. I couldn't say if it actually works though as I've been doing other things alongside it. I kind of like rubbing marmite on my chest every morning.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

rectus said:


> Not that I'm doubting your knowledge, but can you back this up? I just wasn't aware that chest fat could be targeted like love handles and lower abs. Would you put Rawolscine over Yohimbine for this purpose, ignoring side effects?


Pretty sure mate, yes. I have read so many articles on the subject over the last two tears - its about find the right ones again. But I'll give it a good look over the next couple of days. TBH I would probably choose Rauwolscine over Yohimbine for myself, but the differences would not be massive, a lot of people would choose Yohimbine as it gives more noticeable effects.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I would try drinking filtered water as much as possible, stop using plastic bottles and definitely no soy. Drink green tea too. (this is on top of other helpful advice above).


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone managed to actually target chest fat, with an exercise? If I could reduce my chest fat I'd be one happy fu*ker


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Kev1980 said:


> Has anyone managed to actually target chest fat, with an exercise? If I could reduce my chest fat I'd be one happy fu*ker


No, it's not possible. The only thing that can make it look a bit better is incline presses to build up the top of the chest. If you do flat bench it just pushes your t!ts out further (incline will do this also but less so). So, I recommend cutting for as long as it takes to get your body fat down to where they are less bouncy, whilst training with weights but not overcompensating with excessive chest work, but focusing on overall muscle development.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

So basically all I can do is eat clean and lift heavy, fair enough. They look good after a heavy workout so just need to build more muscle to keep them pumped full time


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

I had some.lovely moobs m8 and after a few monts of hard graft i dropped a ton of bf. then switched to alpha t2 then pes erase. Got rid of them a treat with a.low carb diet. been off training for a couple of months now and look like **** moobs are back so instead of trying to target then i just go on clen cycle. with an anti e and see how that goes


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if surgery completely removes them forever, growing back again, was reading one guy here spent 4k on surgery


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it removes the fat cells so that the fat can't come back at that place...


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> I think it removes the fat cells so that the fat can't come back at that place...


I'd love to know if this was true.

Maybe then I could have surgery so when I bulk the fat just doesn't go straight back to my chest. I don't mind having fat on the belly, but t!ts is just wrong.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

It will go it will just be one of the last places, you need to just keep on losing the fat and it will eventually go, then after that control your estrogen so you dont rebound when you next bulk, and even then you will still hold fat in your chest, people are different, some hold a bit more fat in their belly, some they love handles, some their chest, or back, ect.


----------

